# New Lathe



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Well I ran on to a deal from craigslist. I was able to pick up a Grizzly G1067 1/2 hp variable speed lathe for $50. In the ad it stated the lathe was missing a few small parts from the motor. It turned out the motor was fine but the fan and fan shroud were knocked off. I went to see it and the owner said it had been lent to a friend (breaking a cardinal rule of his:blink Well upon returning it, the lathe fell over in his truck and knocked the fan shroud off and bent/loosened the fan. The cord had been sheared or cut off also. He said he hadn't used it since that day (obvious to me, the shape it was in:laughing and it was taking too much space in his garage. We hooked up a temp cord just to make sure the motor was ok. He had the spur center and a live center for the tailstock. Tool reast and an extension for bowl turning as the lathe has a swivel head. There was no face plate though. After checking out everything as thorough as possible I purchased it and brought her home. I stopped at Menards and got a set screw to reattach the fan blade. I hammered it back as straight as I could and fastened it back on. The shroud was missing one screw that was sheared off and I had to hammer it back to shape also. I then performed a little surgery on the cord and soldered, heat shrinked and fastened it all back together. Plugged it in and it seems to run real good. I was most worried about the drive shaft being bent or something but I believe my worries are unfounded.

I had an old Craftsman tube lathe that I purchased used when I was in high school 20 years ago that is still at my dad's shop. I had been meaning to bring it home and get it cleaned up but this deal was too good to pass up. I already have a full set of chisels that need to be cleaned up a little and probably sharpened.

I've read opinions on the Grizzly lathes before and it seems one of the downfalls is the 1 x 12 threads. So my first question is should I purchase a faceplate from Grizzly that is 1x12 or I have seen that PSI carries a headstock spindle adapter that could change it to 1 x 8. Then all future accessories could be interchanged to a future lathe also. Any experience with the adapter? Could it cause any problems? Grizzly also make faceplates that have inserts for the headstock that can be purchased for any size headstock. Thoughts on these?

On my old Craftsman I pretty much just made pencil holders, yoyo's and billy clubs, mostly billy clubs I was in high school afterall! :laughing: I never turned a bowl but that is something I would like to start trying. My next question is what type of faceplate? Should I be looking at blank faceplates or the 3 or 4 jawed chuck type? What would be a good size to begin with?

I always loved turning on the lathe and am excited to be taking it up again. Gotta get a pen mandrel and some pen kits coming too. Thanks for your help with all the questions.

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*new lathe*

John,
Sounds like you got a good deal.:thumbsup: Getting the adapter from Penn State sounds like a good way to go. If you intend to start turning bowls, try and find someone local that can show you the ropes. Bowls are quite a bit different to turn than spindle projects. Things will go a lot safer and smoother for you if someone shows you the way. See if you have a local woodturning club. They are fun and a great resource. If you have a Rocklers or Woodcrafters store nearby, they usually offer lessons. Its nice to learn the right way and not pick up bad habits. Lot easier on the fingers too. Good luck,
Mike Hawkins


----------

